# Names to go with Adrian?



## MrsK

Hubby and I seem to have decided on a girl name, but still not sure about a boy's name. OH likes Adrian, and I'm fine with it too-- as long as we find a great middle name to go with it.

No ideas yet on our part-- does anybody have suggestions? I like Logan, but OH is not a big fan of the name... :shrug:


----------



## Missalissa86

Hmmmm what is your last name? I always like to make sure that the whole name sounds good together, like syllables and stuff. I kind of like Cash for a middle name, but it might not sound right depending on what your last name is.


----------



## robinator

Adrian Alexander?


----------



## Missalissa86

Ohhhh Alexander sounds even better!


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

I would watch out for initials too though (for example with Adrian Alexander there could be AA - Alcoholics Anonymous references).

I really like:

Adrian James
Adrian Charles
Adrian Michael
Adrian Blake
Adrian Tyler

:shrug: Good Luck!


----------



## MrsK

Thanks girls! The last name is Schulz.

I do like how Alexander sounds-- but it's my brother's name, and just a VERY common name with friends and family.. I have more Alex's than I can count in my phone book! but it might work as a middle name..


----------



## Missalissa86

Adrian Tucker Schulz, Adrian Dean Schulz, Adrian Luke Schulz, Adrian Vincent Schulz...:)


----------

